# 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?



## warawarawiiu (8. August 2016)

*4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Hi! Folgende Situation:

Ich habe meinen PC in meinem Wohnzimmer stehen direkt per LAN Kabel am Gigabyte Port des DSL Telekom Hybrid Routers.
Der PC muss im Wohnzimmer bleiben, da die htc vive in diesem Raum betrieben wird.

Im Nachbarzimmer steht mein 4k60fps Monitor mit maus und Tastatur.

Ich kann leider kein Kabel durch die Wand legen (Mietwohnung, Betonmauer, darf nix bohren) 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die vive im Wohnzimmer zu lassen und trotzdem pc im Nachbarzimmer am 4k Monitor zu betreiben (auch fuer games)?

Soweit ich weiss ist wireless nicht in der Lage 4k60fps ordentlich zu übertragen? 

Gibt es Wege mit zusätzlichen dlan Adaptern?


----------



## 2fast4uall (8. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Versteh ich nicht. Du willst eine Verbindung zwischen PC im Wohnzimmer und Monitor im Nachbarzimmer hinbekommen. Was hat DLAN damit zu tun? 
Kauf dir n HDMI-Kabel und die Sache läuft. Wüsste nicht, was das mit Netzwerk zu tun hat....


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Es soll ja Möglichkeiten fuer die Bildübertragung übers Netzwerk geben.
Macht ja Steam auch.

Oder eben stationäre Lösungen.....
Ich habe z.b einen Sender/Empfänger der 5 Jahre alt ist und fullHD in 60fps nativ überträgt per Funk.


Denn wie ich bereits schrieb:
"Ich kann leider kein Kabel durch die Wand legen (Mietwohnung, Betonmauer, darf nix bohren) "


Habe das Problem aber mittlerweile selbst gelöst.

Irgendwie war die Beratung hier früher wesentlich besser....sowohl quantitativ als auch qualitativ.


----------



## JoinRise (9. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Darf man Fragen wie ?


----------



## Eco_F83R (10. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Aloha 

Per DLan sollte es funktionieren. Denke ich. Gibt doch mittlerweile Geräte mit >500MBit. Ich nutze zwei 200MBit Geräte um vom Dachgeschoss bis in den Keller zu kommen (Keller/Erdgeschoss/1.Etage/Dachgeschoss). Da leider nur eine 6000er DSL Leitung bei uns liegt kann ich nur bis 6MBit "garantieren". Aber die komme an 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> Per DLan sollte es funktionieren. Denke ich. Gibt doch mittlerweile Geräte mit >500MBit. Ich nutze zwei 200MBit Geräte um vom Dachgeschoss bis in den Keller zu kommen (Keller/Erdgeschoss/1.Etage/Dachgeschoss). Da leider nur eine 6000er DSL Leitung bei uns liegt kann ich nur bis 6MBit "garantieren". Aber die komme an
> 
> ...



Geht leider nicht mit 4k 60fps.
Es gibt zwar Adapter Lan zu HDMI bspw, aber die Bandbreite der dlan Adapter ist zu gering.

Beispiel:. Displayport mit 4k 60fps (funktioniert nur mit kurzen Kabeln) übertragen 13000Mbit.....also 13gbit.....da reichen nunmal keine 0,2 gbit die ich im besten Fall mit dlan erreiche.


----------



## LudwigX (11. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Zumal die DLAN Adapter auch extrem überzeichnet sind.  Selbst an der gleichen Steckerleiste erreichen die nicht mal ein Fünftel der Übertragungsrate


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Übrigens lässt sich mit gameworks und z.b nvidia shield 4k@60fps tatsächlich übers netzwerk übertragen (1gbit)


----------



## Arnubisss (14. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

ich denke mal das sollte per wlan und einer Frequenz von 5 GHz gehen dann brauchst du halt auf der anderen seite auch ein Empfänger der wirklich 1000Mbit schaft und nicht nur 700 oder so


----------



## Kuhprah (15. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Im Grunde brauchst due ne Lösung die Wireless Datenübertragung von mindestens 11 Gbits schafft.. mit Störungen durch die Wand etc.. würde ich mal suchen ob du Geräte ab 15 GBit Übertragungsrade findest... Ich fürche, WLAN is da definitiv zu langsam... Gibt's W-Glasfaser schon? Wobei.. Licht durch Wände wird auch nix 

Wenn man ehrlich ist müsste im 2. Post stehen: Geht so nicht, Pech gehabt. 

Wobei ich denke, dass es Lösungen gibt.. aber ob du die auch  zahlen willst ist die andere Frage 

Was die Lösung angeht, und die schlechte Beratung die du anprangerst... wie hast dus denn nun mit WLAN gelöst?


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Im Grunde brauchst due ne Lösung die Wireless Datenübertragung von mindestens 11 Gbits schafft.. mit Störungen durch die Wand etc.. würde ich mal suchen ob du Geräte ab 15 GBit Übertragungsrade findest... Ich fürche, WLAN is da definitiv zu langsam... Gibt's W-Glasfaser schon? Wobei.. Licht durch Wände wird auch nix
> 
> Wenn man ehrlich ist müsste im 2. Post stehen: Geht so nicht, Pech gehabt.
> 
> ...



Siehe 2 Posts oben.nvidia gameworks, nvidia shield 4k@60fps


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Siehe 2 Posts oben.nvidia gameworks, nvidia shield 4k@60fps


Ja, ist nen komprimierter h.265 Videostream. Eignet sich allerdings nur begrenzt. Für Ego Shooter wär mir die Latenz z.B. viel zu hoch. Die Maus fühlt sich dann an, als ob man die versucht durch Honig zu schieben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, ist nen komprimierter h.265 Videostream. Eignet sich allerdings nur begrenzt. Für Ego Shooter wär mir die Latenz z.B. viel zu hoch. Die Maus fühlt sich dann an, als ob man die versucht durch Honig zu schieben.



Die YouTube Videos haben mich, was die latenz angeht, überzeugt.

Qualität des Streams in 4k soll erstklassig sein, wenn das Netzwerk mitspielt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Qualität ist echt ok aber man hat halt krätig Latenz, was für schnelle Spiele eher Suboptimal ist. Für Hardcore Gaming ist das nix, nen Browsergame oder Aufbaustrategie ala Sim City geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Qualität ist echt ok aber man hat halt krätig Latenz, was für schnelle Spiele eher Suboptimal ist. Für Hardcore Gaming ist das nix, nen Browsergame oder Aufbaustrategie ala Sim City geht auf jeden Fall.



Wird für Games wie Witcher  etc reichen 
Hab ich bis jetzt auch mit limelight btw. Moonlight in 1080p ganz super hinbekommen 

Mal sehen.


----------



## Eldiabolo (16. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

My two cents:

Das HDMI-Signal uebertragen kannst du jedenfalls schonmal vergessen, besonders bei dieser Aufloesung und Framrate, hier ist der Grund dazu: 
Wireless-HDMI im Test: Achtung Signalstorung! - Golem.de (TL;DR schon fuer Video nicht zu gebrauchen, zocken erst recht net und schon garnicht mit 4K) 
Also bleibt nur Streaming a la Steam In Home streaming. Und auch das wird nur Spass in einem Kabelnetzwerk machen. Also DLAN mit viiiiiel uebertragungsrate. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie der Faktor fuer 4K mit h265 ist. Kann aber jedenfall nicht unbetraechtlich sein verglichen mit 1080p.
Dazu wuerde ich dann irgend ne Streambox die 4K kann an den Bildschirm anschliessen. Nvidia shield scheint da eine der wenigen Optionen zu sein. 

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

*AW: 4k@60fps wireless übertragen?*

Für h.265 mit 4k60 braucht 50-100Mbit/s ne nachdem wie gut man die Bildqualität haben möchte. Über normales Gigabit Lan ist das absolut kein Thema. Latenz ist dann bei 150ms+.


----------

